# Survey must read



## evelovesowls (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi I am doing  some  market research on essential oils please tell me your favourites out of these  for the survey

Orange 
Lavender 
Lemon 
Rose 

Thank you and please comment x


----------



## AtraGarden (Jan 15, 2014)

Refreshing Orange and Lemon


----------



## Tienne (Jan 15, 2014)

In order by which I like best;

1 Orange
2 Lemon
3 Rose
4 Lavender


----------



## lsg (Jan 15, 2014)

In order of which I like the best:  lavender, lemon, orange,rose.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 15, 2014)

Orange
Lemon
Rose
Lavender (don't like it at all)


----------



## TVivian (Jan 15, 2014)

I like lemon best.


----------



## eyeroll (Jan 15, 2014)

Lavender, lemon, orange, rose


----------



## Ravenscourt Apothecary (Jan 15, 2014)

Lemon|Lavender > Rose|Orange


----------



## Lindy (Jan 16, 2014)

Rose - Lavender - Orange - Lemon


----------



## Ancel (Jan 16, 2014)

Orange Lavender, Lemon, Rose

depending on the lavender - more floral higher up the list, more camphorous, lower


----------



## maya (Jan 18, 2014)

Real, actual rose or fake plastic chemical "rose"? Also which lavender? That lavender from Provence France is in. credible. It would be up against real rose. Then for me it would be a toss up between orange and lemon. I love both but for different reasons. Lemon can be so bright and wonderful but if it's fakey then it can smell like Pledge. Orange, hmmmm..... I love orange! lovelovelove orange! Its so sunshine and warm and just perfect. So there ya go. My thesis on your question.


----------

